# Mon Imac chauffe beaucoup je trouve...



## mc-ready (17 Juin 2003)

Apres 30 min  je touche la coque et je trouve que c'est assez chaud, limite de pouvoir cuir un oeuf, sachant que dans la piece , et vu la canicule du mois de juin il doit bien faire 32 degres.
Est ce que ca craint ??
Fa


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Juin 2003)

mc-ready a dit:
			
		

> * Apres 30 min  je touche la coque et je trouve que c'est assez chaud, limite de pouvoir cuir un oeuf, sachant que dans la piece , et vu la canicule du mois de juin il doit bien faire 32 degres.
> Est ce que ca craint ??
> Fa
> 
> ...


bof ,je crois pas ,il me semble que les ordinateurs supportent plus que çà...
par contre 32 °C dans une piece c'est beaucoup...as tu bien isolé chez toi??
actuellement avec 30°C dehors j'ai 24°C dedans ...

syd


----------



## Zitoune (17 Juin 2003)

Chez moi aussi, il fait 30° à l'intérieur.
Pour me faire une idée, j'ai coincé le thermomètre dans la poignée de mon iMac350 : il indique 43° C alors que la machine est allumée depuis 2h30 !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Juin 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * Chez moi aussi, il fait 30° à l'intérieur.
> Pour me faire une idée, j'ai coincé le thermomètre dans la poignée de mon iMac350 : il indique 43° C alors que la machine est allumée depuis 2h30 !  *



ben dites donc ,vous habitez tous dans un sauna,ou quoi!

syd


----------



## mc-ready (17 Juin 2003)

Ben chez moi c'st mansardé alors le soleil tape sur la fenetre du toit meme si jai le volet fermé , je pe pas vraiment faire autrement, jai meme constaté que mes aquarium avaient l'eau a 29°.
D'un autre coté certaine personne me disent qu'il laisse tout le temps non stop leur imac allumé pour telecharger et ils nont pas de probleme, car d'apres eu le mac chauffe puis se refroidi , puis rechauffe, bref , ca me parait bizarre, d'autant plus que je dois vendre mon imac pour la fin du mois alors , j'ai pas envie de le claquer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fa


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Juin 2003)

mc-ready a dit:
			
		

> * Ben chez moi c'st mansardé alors le soleil tape sur la fenetre du toit meme si jai le volet fermé , je pe pas vraiment faire autrement, jai meme constaté que mes aquarium avaient l'eau a 29°.
> D'un autre coté certaine personne me disent qu'il laisse tout le temps non stop leur imac allumé pour telecharger et ils nont pas de probleme, car d'apres eu le mac chauffe puis se refroidi , puis rechauffe, bref , ca me parait bizarre, d'autant plus que je dois vendre mon imac pour la fin du mois alors , j'ai pas envie de le claquer
> 
> 
> ...



ah oui ,mansardé ,je comprends mieux ...

naonn t'inquietes pas ,un ordi ,ca resiste...


syd


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juin 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> *Pour me faire une idée, j'ai coincé le thermomètre dans la poignée de mon iMac350 : il indique 43° C alors que la machine est allumée depuis 2h30 !  *


Chez moi pareil, tu restes pas la main posée dessus après quelques heures de fonctionnement.


----------



## kertruc (21 Juin 2003)

C'est malin ce genre de post...
Avant mon iMac n'avait pas de température... maintenant que j'ai mis la main dessus...
Gardez vos mains sur vos claviers, et hop la chaleur disparaîtra comme par enchantement


----------



## molgow (22 Juin 2003)

Moi je m'inquiéterai plutôt pour les éventuels habitants de tes aquariums !! Si t'as des ptites bêtes dedans, elles doivent souffrir il me semble...


----------



## JediMac (23 Juin 2003)

Mets l'eau de tes aquariums dans ton iMac, ça le refroidira et ce sera du plus joli effet ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pour te rassurer, mon graphite 400 DVSE chauffe beaucoup (pas de ventilo) aussi et il tourne comme une horloge depuis.... longtemps. Mais je l'éteins tous les soirs, pas par confort je ne dors pas avec lui, mais pour éviter une surconsommation inutile qui, même si elle est bénigne, peut faire beaucoup quand c'est multiplié par quelques millions d'ordinateurs allumés ou en veille.


----------



## jp16 (14 Juillet 2003)

ben moi ca chauffe dur et je le laisse allume de 9h a 19h30 et au milieuy de l apre midi y a un ralentissement du systeme assez enervant et consequent alors je l eteind 30 minutes et ca va mieux en plus je lui est mit e-un ventilo qui oscille entre lui et moi comme ca on est content tout les deu x lol


----------

